
How Artsy Hires Engineers - orta
http://artsy.github.io/blog/2019/01/23/artsy-engineering-hiring/
======
bri3d
The reference check is acting as a very strong signal here. I'd love to know
how Artsy hire entry-level (ex. fresh graduate or career-change) engineers as
well as engineers from corporate backgrounds, countries, or social groups
where this sort of reference checking is prohibited.

~~~
aries1980
Fresh graduates also have peers and shareable projects. Thesises, that are not
junk.

~~~
orta
Yeah, this is the point - a lot of it is about trying to see someone's
trajectory. Regardless of what you used to do, people should be able to talk
about how great your work is and how far they think you can go.

We've got a post on references coming up actually, and this is a great
question to note - thanks!

------
orta
New engineers are often surprised at our hiring practices which are pretty
different from industry trends.

So we asked ourselves some questions about the process and talked about the
differences.

~~~
sawmurai
I think you guys are doing a great job here. Congratulations!

